# Smoothest Ride Snowcat?



## amadougrand

Used to have an Imp, shallow snow in my neck of the woods caused some loose teeth in addition to not hearing yourself think in it.

Any suggestions? Was looking to get another cat and was thinking an 80's tucker with the engine out front, coupled with the 4 indipendent tracks would make for a quieter and smoother ride.

Comments and suggestions would be appreciated.

Best Regards,
MW


----------



## Melensdad

Good question.

I've never been in a Tucker but am curious to hear the answers.  I always figured that a Tucker with the Terra tracks might be a smooth_ (in a relative sense)_ riding machine.

Oh, and welcome to the snowcat area at ForumsForums


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

a rear engine model would be a lot quieter  also all the newer models have osha sound requirements to meet. as for the smoothest pretty hard to beat a kristy nothing is smoother than sitting in a warm garage ....   seriously snow tracks and weasels have pretty good manners  the 4 track system of tucker has its merits too. I just believe it could go a little faster than 15 mph


----------



## amadougrand

15mph is OK with me, laid the Unimog on its side last winter trying to do snow cat stuff over 15mph. My old M38 jeep pretty much puts around the mountain at 15mph also so really used to it. 

What made us get out of the snow cat business before was that rough ride and the terrible cab noise in that Imp on shallow snow. After my Unimog issue last winter I am thinking of getting back into the business.

Those new ones are pretty steep $$$$$, especially with the 5 seater version, but I agree in the assumption they are quieter and smoother.


----------



## Melensdad

Snowtrac Nome said:


> a rear engine model would be a lot quieter  also all the newer models have osha sound requirements to meet. *as for the smoothest pretty hard to beat a kristy nothing is smoother than sitting in a warm garage* ....   seriously snow tracks and weasels have pretty good manners  the 4 track system of tucker has its merits too. I just believe it could go a little faster than 15 mph


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

another option would be pod tracks on the m38 but I think if you can find on you would love the snow trac  the little wheels will bounce you pretty good but not as bad as my Thiokol 2100 does  the longer 2100 does ride a lot better on rolling terrain  though


----------



## amadougrand

The Snow Trac looks like an option with the engine out front making it easy to quiet down. Rolling terrain smoothness is relative right? For my area you have to get through the shallow snow and occasional drift before you hit the deep stuff. When you get to the deep stuff even that Imp felt smooth. 

Cant see myself paying north of $20k for mattracks or any other version for another vehicle. Would rather have the purpose built.


----------



## Melensdad

My Snowtrac was not particularly quiet.  You could talk to passengers but don't count on listening to the nuances of a Beethoven concerto on the radio.  In fact a radio is pretty much worthless unless you turn it up pretty loud.  

I sprayed the underside and the INSIDE of the lower part of the cabin with a two-part epoxy (similar to Rhino-Liner) including the firewall.  My coating was fairly thin, mostly for moisture protection.  A double spray or a thicker spray like Rhino-Liner sprays into pick-up beds might be much better but sound absorption was not my original intent when I sprayed it.  

Also put rubber sound mats on the firewall and then installed a thin indoor-outdoor carpet on the floor, firewall and lower walls.  Not sure that actually did too much for sound.


----------



## amadougrand

I have the same problem in the Unimog 416, but you can talk in a load voice without yelling. That would be acceptable to me, but the rough ride in shallow snow is a deal breaker. 





Melensdad said:


> My Snowtrac was not particularly quiet.  You could talk to passengers but don't count on listening to the nuances of a Beethoven concerto on the radio.  In fact a radio is pretty much worthless unless you turn it up pretty loud.
> 
> I sprayed the underside and the INSIDE of the lower part of the cabin with a two-part epoxy (similar to Rhino-Liner) including the firewall.  My coating was fairly thin, mostly for moisture protection.  A double spray or a thicker spray like Rhino-Liner sprays into pick-up beds might be much better but sound absorption was not my original intent when I sprayed it.
> 
> Also put rubber sound mats on the firewall and then installed a thin indoor-outdoor carpet on the floor, firewall and lower walls.  Not sure that actually did too much for sound.


----------



## Northcoast

I think in some ways it just comes down to older vs newer machines. Had a 60's era sprite and a 70's era tucker,used every sound deadening material I could find on both,still needed to shout to carry on a conversation.(especially the sprite,since you had the engine in the cab next to you).  Newer rear 
engine tuckers,piston bullys,etc.wiil actually allow you to carry on a normal conversation and listen to the stereo. The newer rubber tracks also help a lot in low snow conditions.  The tucker four tack system smooths out the irregularities of terrain to some extent,where as the two trackers let you turn around in your own length.


----------



## JimVT

newer cats and air ride seats just like you said.  longer tracks could help some.
my small pistenbully has springs and shock on the seat with 1" sound insulation.


----------



## Lyndon

Until they came out with the matted track tucker there was no such thing as a "smooth" or comfortable riding snow cat. Just didn't exists. When they first came out with the Terra I remember Bill from Cooks Equipment, the Tucker dealer in Vermont, saying that the new machine rode as smooth as his new Chevy PU. 
If you are willing to shell out 650,000$ for a New Piston bully groomer,.....
I rode along for a full shift of grooming at Crystal Mountain in a brand new one of these. It had Ricaro seats like high end sports cars,... only more comfortable! It was as quiet, and as comfortable as any of 6 different Rolls Royce's I've ridden in. 
I had brought hearing protection and didn't need it. You could converse and actually hear what the other guy was saying!


----------



## amadougrand

So the consensus is ........ none?

It sounds like what is being said is the matted tracks consistent with the newer equip is a good indicator of quiet/smooth, but between brands it doesn't matter?

$650k is at least 10x what I would consider putting down if I had it burning a hole in my pocket. Can't imagine for that money how a slope would even break even. I assume there are lease options, but even then.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

the snow trac will give an impressive ride for a machine of its age the aircooled engine isn't exactly quiet nor is the boxy sheet metal body when traveling on hard pack or ice the main area for engine noise on a snow track comes from the fan that cools the engine and also blows heat into the cabin. the windshield will actually reflect a lot of noise so engine out front isn't the answer engine in the rear is the army's hemmt has an 8v92  Detroit mounted behind the cab and one can have a conversation inside the cab which is pretty impressive for a tactical truck, especially with  a roadoiler for an engine.those of familiar with Detroit's know what I mean. luquid cooled engines like Thiokol and tuckers could be quieted with electric or clutch fans I know the 2100 gets to screaming at full throttle and you almost cant hear the engine over the fan noise. gas motors could be quieter yet,just by doing something with fan noise


----------



## Northcoast

We(snowmobile club) were able to pick up a used electrical co. tucker with terra tracks for under $38,000.00. Very few issues since they keep up on the maintence. Another one at the auction even went for a lot less.


----------



## aksnocat

As far as smooth ride goes, it's Tucker. None of the pitching and rocking of the two track machines.

As far as quiet goes, the early rubber/steel tracked Tuckers with the hard plastic track guides on the top of the track carriers make a hell of a racket, especially at speed. Look for the later ones that have small idlers on either side of the sprocket instead of the hard plastic strips. I haven't ridden in a Terra, but I'd bet they're pretty quiet.


----------



## PJL

Jim VT let me drive his PB last winter.  Very nice and quiet compared to the LMC 1200.  We could actually talk to each other.


----------



## teamster

I've owned a Sprite, , A 3700 Thiokol and 2 Tuckers. I've ran a Piston Bulley. My Tuckers are 1980 year series, front engine, my Sprite was very well insulated with the little 6 cyl gas engine sitting right beside you. I listen to music all the time, if there's no music there's no operating until fixed. I have arthritis in my neck and can't take any jarring or vibration or I hurt for days. For my own use I won't drive anything but a Tucker. I'm retrofitting my 1642 and it will have more insulation and air ride seats. But ride wise there's nothing smoother. In MY OPINION riding in a 2 track machine is like riding a tetter totter, and no way to fix that.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Getting swimming lessons


----------



## The Sweet Wbj1

oops!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

living the dream


----------



## topwelder44

I run a geo tracker on mattracks----I have 2 of them-----there is a lot of factors with buying a cat------don't even think about speed you will avg.5 miles an hour----big cat take a lot of work to move---tuckers are easy to work on but big----imps. and bombi are tin cans--hydro-stat machine cost a lot to fix----pbs are a wiring mightmare---I did have a sv252 it was like a tucker easy to fix but big--and for you guys that beat up on us bolt on tracks guys-----I like my geo on tracks--I happen to give rides to handy cap kids I feel safe to leave home with them in it----my geo is warm ------QUIET-----pulls a drag just fine---and I have had snow up to the hood with no problem----easy to trailer------I have been to cooks in Vermont a few times and they bolt wheels on for summer movement----so is a tucker a bolt on track machine also-----lol


----------



## Northcoast

Crossover machines are the way to go if you don't really need a true snowcat.  Just depends on what you want/need to do with it.


----------



## mtntopper

Tracker with Xtra Long Tracks and a lift. Pretty hard to stick this one





Action video of tracker
http://www.facebook.com/AmericanTrackTruck/videos/1295835617134444/


----------



## teledawg

Look here for a full US Army research project to determine the smoothest riding snowcat circa 1967:. 

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=11327


----------



## topwelder44

that's a cool tracker----mine sits lower---but still goes anywhere I want to go-----smooth and quiet----avg. 5 mph. on trails----30-35 hammered and running roads


----------



## topwelder44

and when iam on the open trail and run low on beer I call in my twin track beer cooler


----------



## topwelder44

and if I need the beer a little quicker---my sno chopper can bring it


----------



## topwelder44

my spare cooler is built into rear track frame---lol


----------



## topwelder44

this one will haul the beer -----I sure looks cool but sucks-------my grandson does like putting car seat in and go for a ride-----he holds the beer------that was a joke----these r just a couple of my toyz-----if you ever have a question about cat on tracks iam sure I can help------one day ill post pics, of my uni - track iam building


----------



## Sno-Surfer

topwelder44 said:


> and if I need the beer a little quicker---my sno chopper can bring it




This is coming to McCall right?


----------

